# Alabama Archery Association Field/Hunter State Championship!



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Awsome! Howard Beeson has an awsome complex down by the lake. I will be there for my first NFAA shoot!

BTW, just joined the NFAA today!


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

28 targets for Target, Hunter and Animal??????

It was only 14 each for the California State...... for a total of 42. Most field rounds only consist of 28 targets, with the Animal round thrown in. That would be a grand total of what? 64 targets in a weekend. I'd be dead by the end of that...:deadhorse (Dead Hoss...get it?)

I would love to grab my cousin up in Guntersville and go shoot that, I have not been home since 2004, but that's a long trip and I'm spending all my vacation to take a week cruise to Alaska and get the heck out of the California Heat (104 here today). 

Good luck and sign your name on as many targets as possible.

Hoss


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

BAArcher! Glad to hear it! yes Howard and the gang down there have a great field course! Spread the word get the troops out! this is going to be a great 2 days. Also stick around for the meeting afterwards. Looking at getting the ball rolling for the next year!  

Patrick Sinal


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Take it easy on them boys down there Pat!! heck that much shooting, even I'd hop on a plane and join in the fun, but I'm about out of time at work!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Pat,
If you guys have a printable info/sigh up sheet.....shoot it my way and I'll put it up in some local places.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

**

Archerpap! Great shooting to you this past weekend i hear! And easy? heck for the guys up north i know it's just a walk in the park! LOL.

BAArcher. i'll get something over to you shortly! i'll be making it up today!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Pat_from_PA said:


> Archerpap! Great shooting to you this past weekend i hear! And easy? heck for the guys up north i know it's just a walk in the park! LOL.
> 
> BAArcher. i'll get something over to you shortly! i'll be making it up today!


*Morning Pat.........

If it wasn't so far away right after our trip up to the Hillbilly....we would be there....

Glad you are doing well...have settled into the "SOUTH" :grin:....and are getting some activity and promotion for Archery in Alabama!!

Hope to shoot with you soon.....*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Pat_from_PA said:


> Archerpap! Great shooting to you this past weekend i hear! And easy? heck for the guys up north i know it's just a walk in the park! LOL.
> 
> BAArcher. i'll get something over to you shortly! i'll be making it up today!


*Morning Pat.........

If it wasn't so far away and right after our trip up to the Hillbilly....we would be there....

Glad you are doing well...have settled into the "SOUTH" :grin:....and are getting some activity and promotion for Archery in Alabama!!

Hope to shoot with you soon.....*

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ... "AT" HAVING A LITTLE PROBLEM THIS MORNING?????? *

.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

**

Lucky! how nice to see you there! how have you been? Yeah stirring a little cheer in the south or atleast trying to! 

When you got time give me a call! I will be heading up to Record's stomping rounds next week for their 900 on the 10th if everything just maintains for now!

Talk to you later!


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

*Entry Form*

Here is the entry form if you are interested!

looking forward to this and the begining of the next year!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Pat_from_PA said:


> Here is the entry form if you are interested!
> 
> looking forward to this and the begining of the next year!


Thanks....Made copies and I'll get the word out to some local shooters


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Hoeward has been out grooming the range,....Looks great! Ft Rucker offers some great terrain to keep you worried about that bubble!

Is there a large NFAA following in Alabama? Myself, I'm a 3D crossover......Looking forward to it!


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Not that I'm aware of. Not in Northern AL anyways. Moved here over a year ago. Solid 3D following. 



BAArcher said:


> Is there a large NFAA following in Alabama? Myself, I'm a 3D crossover......Looking forward to it!


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

**

Sorry BA didn't see that question. 

NO there is not a large following in Alabama with the NFAA. But i can tell you for certain that the Alabama Archery Association will be some changes for the upcomming 2011 season. I would hope that thoes that are interested in this will come and attend the shoot and stay for the meeting to see what is in store. 

Patrick Sinal


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

I shot at Fort Rucker earlier in the year with Pat and it's a great setup. I had a lot of fun and I'm going to try to make it down there for this.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

*Nate*

David is comming down also. I'll have a hotel room if you guys want to crash with me. I have to leave friday thou to meet with Howard so i'll be there friday till sunday. Your not going to the ASA Classic? Also the bottom of the course is opened up too! From what i saw watch yoru bubble! LOL

Patrick


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Might help if you try to promote the sport and not the organization.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

ultratec00 said:


> Might help if you try to promote the sport and not the organization.


Promote the Ft Rucker Archery Club,..Southeast Alabama Archers?

You mean a club that was designed by an NFAA National Champion and Alabama NFAA Director who has single handed provided a place for Soldiers, retirees and civilians to get the chance to shoot on a first class NFAA range or weekly 3D shoot (Thursdays at 4:30pm)?:shade:


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

yeppers.... local and state all the way... 





BAArcher said:


> Promote the Ft Rucker Archery Club,..Southeast Alabama Archers?
> 
> You mean a club that was designed by an NFAA National Champion and Alabama NFAA Director who has single handed provided a place for Soldiers, retirees and civilians to get the chance to shoot on a first class NFAA range or weekly 3D shoot (Thursdays at 4:30pm)?:shade:


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Pat_from_PA said:


> David is comming down also. I'll have a hotel room if you guys want to crash with me. I have to leave friday thou to meet with Howard so i'll be there friday till sunday. Your not going to the ASA Classic? Also the bottom of the course is opened up too! From what i saw watch yoru bubble! LOL
> 
> Patrick


I'm still not sure what I'm gonna do Pat. I'd like to go to the Classic, but I may need to stay closer to Auburn because work is starting to pile up. I'll be happy as long as I'm able to go to one or the other. I was thinking it might be fun if we camped down there, but since you'll be there all weekend I understand why you got a room. If I shoot at Fort Rucker I will definitely crash with you.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Anyone on here coming?


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

I sure wish I could make it. If i had known earlier I would be down there. I will have to plan on shooting in it next year. I would love to see field archery and target archery in general really take off in Alabama.

Being 1200 miles away makes it a bit tough. 

Hopefully you guys can post up the results on here. I would love to see how it goes.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll talk to a couple fellow archers and see if we can work it and come shoot.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> I'll talk to a couple fellow archers and see if we can work it and come shoot.


Stacey, you and Jay should come down and shoot it. I won't be able to make it 'cause I'm going to the ASA instead, but it's a good course and you all would have a lot of fun. Maybe I can get some of the guys down here and make our way up to Nashville sometime next spring as well.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

NateUK said:


> Stacey, you and Jay should come down and shoot it. I won't be able to make it 'cause I'm going to the ASA instead, but it's a good course and you all would have a lot of fun. Maybe I can get some of the guys down here and make our way up to Nashville sometime next spring as well.


Nashville??? Did someone say Nashville? I'm there, sounds like a good weekend trip with the wife!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Pat_from_PA said:


> The Alabama Archery Association will be hosting thier Field/Hunter State Shoot at Fort Rucker July 30-August 1st.
> 
> Cost is $20 for both guests and members. Shotgun start by 9am. Please be registered by 8:30AM Saturday.
> 
> ...


84 targets is the total,


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing all of you there.........Howard has been working hard to ensure everything is perfect!


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

**

hey all i just talked to Howard today. I apologize we are only going to shoot 14 animal targets saturday. also if anyboyd is going please let me know the club is looking to get a count for the food! Shoot me a PM and let me know!  Looking forward to meeting everybody heading down! 

Patrick Sinal


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Just remember....no laughing, its my first field shoot!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, it was hot as hell but I had a great time shooting at Ft Rucker. To top it off.... Larry Cornell, The club VP, smoked a turkey and when we took a lunch break.....It was food coma big time! Great lunch and a great time were had by all! A big thanks go out to the Ft Rucker club!!

It is always an honor to shoot a Howard Beeson course, he is the corner stone of our club and his love for NFAA field archery can be seen in his range layout at Ft Rucker.....Come shoot with us if you can!!

Pat, Thanks for the support,...I look forward to more NFAA action in Alabama!


----------



## BLMason (Jul 31, 2010)

I just joined the archers of Southeast Alabama Archers Ft Rucker course. I'm new to the sport but know something good when I see it. Howard and the guys are great and I look forward shooting many shots with my new found friends. Also a special thx to Bruce Archer for helping me get started in archery!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

BLMason said:


> Also a special thx to Bruce Archer for helping me get started in archery!


You'll curse me later when you find out Archery is a love/hate sport......just like those days when you golfers want to throw your clubs in the lake!!


----------

